# CleanDetail - Ferrari Scaglietti 612 Ceramic Protection Detail



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Yorkshire Car Detailing, Paint Protection & Detailing Tuition. 
*Website: www.mobile-detailing.co.uk | Call: 01302 354798 | Email: [email protected]*

Today's Treatments: 1 Stage Paint Enhancement, Ceramic paint Protection (Gen-3 Glasscoat) then inside detail & protection.


*

We had the oppertunity to detail this amazing example of the 2006 Ferrari Scaglietti 612.

Chosen treatments due to the daily use and long travel was the Gen-3 ceramic (was G-3 Ceramic).

The vehicle was with us last month for a quick once over for a long trip before this treatment was going to be done. Wheels were off & Protected at this point rather than the one day she was in for the filming & Ceramic.

Here is a Video of the detail its self.... MAKE SURE YOU CHOOSE HD!






Make sure you like our facebook page to see what we are working on, Here is a sneek peak into days Maclaren SLR we detailed....











*
*Don't forget to follow us on Twitter & Facebook to see what we are working on daily*










*Twitter - FaceBook *​


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

very nice Nick :thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work nick as always fab video


----------



## gatman (Jun 13, 2012)

Great video and great finish


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Fabulous car, work, finish and video Nick 10/10:thumb:


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

Excellent , great job


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Excellent job, annoying music on video though.


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Superb


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

very nice Nick..


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Fantastic video Nick, really enjoyed that! Hope to see many more of those!


----------



## StephGTi (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow that video is amazing! :thumb: fantastic job Nick


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

seriously impressive video


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

Great video Nick, what a great way to show off your work! Certainly An inspiring watch....


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Gretna job.


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

5 minutes to do the car, impressive!

Good video, what gets me is how much product you use, IE when claying the car, and how quickly you move.

Luke


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't beat good video content when you have the time and money to invest in it. Great work on the detail and the visuals. :thumb:


----------



## alesoft73 (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice JOB!!


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Nick, I have to say, that looks very good.

I really liked the video, very professional.

Good work bud, keep it up.


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Thank you for all the kind comments!

Cant take the credit for the video and editing as i dont know how thats done nor have the time! haha.

Hopefully more of these will be up this year 

ATB
Nick


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Superb! Thank you for taking the time to put the video together and sharing the detail - cracking bit of work... car & vid! :thumb:


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

Excellent detail! What was the product in the little bottle you were wearing the mask?


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Ongoing said:


> Excellent detail! What was the product in the little bottle you were wearing the mask?


Thank you!

The product was Gen-3 Glasscoat Ceramic. Its a Ceramic sealant (and one of the first in the uk) Was called G-3 Glasscoat but its name caused confusion so they changed it :thumb:

ATB
Nick


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

CleanDetail said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The product was Gen-3 Glasscoat Ceramic. Its a Ceramic sealant (and one of the first in the uk) Was called G-3 Glasscoat but its name caused confusion so they changed it :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks looks like good stuff


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant video Nick, really impressed with that.

Thoroughly enjoyed watching. Good work.


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Stunning video!


----------



## taz007 (Dec 31, 2007)

cool video.


----------



## Pedro92 (May 5, 2011)

Excellent !!!!:argie::thumb:


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice car and finish. Can I ask what type of attachment used on the exhaust? Cheers


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Fantastic Nick, spoke to you today hope you can breath life into my Passat, yes i know it's not a Ferrari but we can all dream, will be in touch next week and will call into see you.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

As usual top work Nick, " bet you feel sometimes you have the best job in the world"


----------

